# VooM People, might be happy now.



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Voom Fans, Check out the some of the channels listed on the new HD uplink
 New uplinks


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Voom Fans, Check out the some of the channels listed on the new HD uplink
> New uplinks


Those arent on the uplink. That is just national hd channels that dish doesnt carry. Some arent available any where in the u.s.


----------



## Beanie (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think I will be happy until Monsters HD is on my television!!!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Ah! Monsters in 3-D. One of my favorites from Voom!

Then again, if it's what it was the last month or so before it went away, I won't pay for it again. Same 3-4 shows over and over. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

salt in the wound


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dennispap said:


> Those arent on the uplink. That is just national hd channels that dish doesnt carry. Some arent available any where in the u.s.


Most aren't available, just the possiblity


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Voom Fans, Check out the some of the channels listed on the new HD uplink
> New uplinks


VOOM is out of bussiness.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> VOOM is out of bussiness.


Has nothing to do with VooM being in business or not. Just a couple of the old VooM channels still out there, and being carried in places al Carte. NOT on Dish, but out there so you just never know.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> VOOM is out of bussiness.


Isn't VOOM still in business outside the US??


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, but not carrying the same programming as was available here in the US.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Voom HD is not dead yet.

Monsters HD is however history.

MONSTERS HD - BORN: OCTOBER 2003 - DIED: JANUARY 2009

http://www.fangoriaonline.com/home/news/17-television/1075-monsters-hd-has-passed-away.html

http://www.monstershd.com/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

VOOM HD Networks is ceasing all US operations and even if they didn't, the 1 billion dollar lawsuit would surely keep the two remaining networks (and anything new that Rainbow might create) off of DISH Network.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Certainly shows the level of fault Voom had in the matter. I never got why the Voom 15 could be split up for Canada, yet it was 15 or bust for Dish and other US providers. 

I have little doubt Monsters, Rave, and Equator at least would still be around had Voom split them up.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Unless the content has international appeal I don't see VoomHD keeping those stations.

Still, as others have said, VoomHD no longer has anything to do with Dish or any other carrier in the US.

Really, this thread does not even belong here, maybe 'General Satellite Discussion'.

Just wave bye bye to VoomHD. :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

HDRoberts said:


> Certainly shows the level of fault Voom had in the matter. I never got why the Voom 15 could be split up for Canada, yet it was 15 or bust for Dish and other US providers.
> 
> I have little doubt Monsters, Rave, and Equator at least would still be around had Voom split them up.


Yeah, talk about your all-time negotiating blunders. That's even worse than Charlie's misfire with TiVO.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

There is a small brewery in Wisconsin called Gray's near Madison. They tell a story about a guy who came to their brewery way back when and tried to convince them to make this carbonated beverage he came up with. They didn't like it and decided not to make it. It ended up being sold under the label named Coca-Cola! DOH!


----------

